# A use for empty bottles



## Helles (8/9/13)

Found a use for empty bottles and stubbies i have been collecting 
Spent a few hours drilling bottles with a 10 mm diamond tipped drill
Got a piece of dowel going through bottles 
All going on wall in Beer Garden/BBQ area


----------



## punkin (9/9/13)

what will happen to the labels in the weather?


----------



## Helles (9/9/13)

punkin said:


> what will happen to the labels in the weather?


Labels have been sprayed with clear spray paint


----------

